# Please help with my budgie!



## Naee (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm a new owner of a budgie. This is my first bird I've ever owned I've had her about three weeks now. She has started pulling her chest feathers out any ideas on why? Or how I could stop her from doing this. The people I got her from never handled her so she won't let me touch her at all my husband and I work with her but no progress yet. Thank you in advanced. I'm just worried about my little baby.

She doesn't seem to be bleeding. Its almost Like she's really itchy, she doesn't have any crust around her beak or anything like that. I'm not sure what's going on with her. Worries me though.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi, 

have you noticed a lot of feathers in the bottom of the cage? 
Are you certain she is pulling her feathers out and not just preening? When a bird preens, there are usually come feathers that naturally come out during this and it can look like the bird might be removing them. 
Does your bird have toys to keep her occupied, like kabobs? 
If you are able to post a picture of her, it might be obvious to others if she has a plucking problem or not. 

If you are very concerned, it would be best to locate your nearest avian vet and get a wellness check for your new friend. You could mention the worries you have and make sure she is 100% healthy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As Therm mentioned, it would be very helpful if you could post a picture of your budgie showing the area you are concerned about.

It is always a good idea to have a new budgie examined by an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Renfroe Animal Hospital & Bird Clinic
1012 Memorial Pkwy NW
Huntsville, AL 35801
Phone number (256) 533-4411

North Alabama Cat and Bird Veterinary Clinic
1110 Main Street E.
Hartselle, AL 35640
Phone: 256-773-0844
Fax: 256-773-0824​
Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:
*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Therm and FaeryBee have given great advice  Moulting and preening can both cause normal feather loss, wheras feather mites, a plucking disorder, and other conditions cause abnormal loss of feather :thumbsup: A picture would definitely be helpful! 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the forums, beginning with the Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on the very best of budgie care practices!  

If you have any questions afterwards, feel free to ask, we'd love to help! 

I hope to see you around, and best wishes with your little girl! :wave:


----------

